# Accor Hotel looking for chefs and cooks



## Cdp

Hi Team 

we need a CDP a DEMI or 2 commis or 3 good cooks

this would be a for a restaurant on the central coast for ACCOR Hotels


Resumes send through and I will pass on


----------



## nicko

Can you give specific location?


----------



## Cdp

kooindah waters


----------

